# flowering a plant more than once



## cutthoatish420 (Jan 6, 2009)

just finished bagseed grow wit a couple good results.. and wanted to kno if i could grow them again and how... thanks


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 6, 2009)

if you haven't harvested yet you can reveg the plant or plants. you have to leave some bud on the plants so it has somewhere to form new growth. when i do it only harvest 1/3 of the plant at a time.. after harvest just flip the lights back to 24/0 or 18/6 and in a week or so you should see new growth. provided you didn't harvest to much. jmo


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 6, 2009)

Slomo is basically right there.....  I have done it too.... couple steps left out though that might startle ya though... When ya harvest, only take the top half or so of the plant, leave as many fan leaves as possible to help the plant feed  and make the reveg a lil easier on the plant....  after a week, to maybe 2 weeks, you will see some fresh new growth coming out of the popcorn buds that you left on the bottom half of the plant, as this growth continues, your plant is gonna drop ALL of the old leaves.  NONE of the old foilage will stay on the plant... Kinda startled me when this happened, but when it does that is actually a good thing..... the bud sites will take and start to go crazy with growth.... Veg till ya need and then flip your lights back to 12/12....  Good Luck, with it.... Kinda interesting to do.....


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jan 8, 2009)

could doing this force a late life hermie or is the sex totally determined before then?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 8, 2009)

One of our members has re-veg the same plant like five times. 
Here is his journal...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21885


----------



## nvthis (Jan 15, 2009)

I guess a good question would be... Has anyone ever grown in the ground and done a reveg? How does it work? Just dig up the root ball and drop into a fiver? I will try this fall, but wouldn't mind a heads-up. Can't see why it _can't_ be done.


----------

